# power-kraft radial arm parts



## wilbil7391 (Aug 3, 2011)

hi! my power-kraft radial arm saw finally quit on me after many years of good service! I was wondering if anyone knows of a source of parts for these older tools?I need a trigger switch. model # tpc-2610a. thanks!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Bill! Welcome to the router forum! I don't know about how Power Kraft handles their repairs. You might try to find out who built the R.A.S Sears number of the tool tells You who built it. If You can carefully remove the switch and take it to a small parts repair, They can usually match that part up, or get the same one. You might check around first if You don't have an electrical parts man. We have one here in Mich, and I used Him for an electrical switch for a drill. Hope this helps,Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

The old Wards tools are very hard to find parts for BUT you may want to check out the two links below..(forums)

Radial Arm Saw

VintageMachinery.org - Craftsman - Publication Reprints - 113.299142 / 113.299040 / 113.299470 10" Table Saw Manual

======



wilbil7391 said:


> hi! my power-kraft radial arm saw finally quit on me after many years of good service! I was wondering if anyone knows of a source of parts for these older tools?I need a trigger switch. model # tpc-2610a. thanks!


----------

